# Not on contract, want Whole Home, what should I ask for?



## HeadHunterSLC (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I currently have a HR20-100 and a H20, 5LNB dish. I have 3 other locations for D* but don't have recievers in those rooms currently.

I want to call up and be informed and have looked at many posts, but wanted to ask one time before I call.

I'd really like to see a HR24 and H25, but I know that is hit or miss on the truck. How willing with retention be to let me buy it and reimburse?

Do I need a new dish for SWM or just a new multiswitch?

Not being on contract and with the current promotion of Free MRV, should i stick to my guns to get this all for free, or should i expect to offer to pay for the install and get the equipment comp'd?

Thanks.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you activate a new receiver you're under contract for two (2) years.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If you stick with fewer than 8 total tuners, than you will use the same dish, but the LNB will be swapped out. If you exceed 8 tuners, the dish and LNB will stay but you'll get a SWM-16.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

For SWM ether a SWM switch or a new LNB could get you going but it depends some on which Dish as to if the LNB can just be swapped

Do you have a slimline or older?
how many cables are currently coming from the dish?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

DarkLogix said:


> For SWM ether a SWM switch or a new LNB could get you going but it depends some on which Dish as to if the LNB can just be swapped
> 
> Do you have a slimline or older?
> how many cables are currently coming from the dish?


True. I thought I read it as Slimline, but looking back there is no mention of that.

The number of cables from the dish won't answer that, though.


----------



## HeadHunterSLC (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know if Slimline or not, It has 2 wires coming from it. 

I do know that I will be going back on contract, i've been with D* now for 10 years, last time i went back on contract with them was when i moved and I just got my HR20 then, nothing else, this time I want something worth while for signing up for 2 more years.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

HeadHunterSLC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently have a HR20-100 and a H20, 5LNB dish. I have 3 other locations for D* but don't have recievers in those rooms currently.
> 
> ...


FIRST- (Welcome to DBS) Reminder you can only stream from one HDDVR to ONE HD receiver at a time.

Order whole connected home-insures you get internet access installed for receivers.

You have only one HDDVR-receiver that is MRV Compatible now- THE H20 (does not have a RJ45 JAck) so you will need 4 MRV compatiable receivers if you wish to use that service= in all other rooms.

Your Current DISH -the installer will check it out if it can be reused then he will re-use it or change it out (using the same roof mount) No new holes.

Hddvr Can stream only to one other room at a time -the more HDDVR's you have the more streaming can be done. so that really is what is going to be driving your cost or try to get included for free..(remember) your an existing customer-so they know your use to paying so your limited in your quest for free 

However Keep up hope and let us know how you do-


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

You may have to play CSR roulette to get someone who will give you a good deal, but you should be able to get it done for at most $100 I think. I was able to get two SD recievers replaced with one HD DVR and and HD reciever, whold home and CCK for $100. I had to call multiple times, but I finally got someone to do it for me.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

HeadHunterSLC said:


> Not being on contract and with the current promotion of Free MRV, should i stick to my guns to get this all for free, or should i expect to offer to pay for the install and get the equipment comp'd?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome. I haven't paid to much attention to the current promotion, but I thought it was for new customers. Having said that, I got the upgrade back in August all for free...and I was under contract at the time. So call and ask. They can only say it will cost you $XXX. If the amount seems to high, just politely tell them you thought it would be lower and you have to check with your spouse before you can committ. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Your Current DISH -the installer will check it out if it can be reused then he will re-use it or change it out (using the same roof mount) No new holes.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Don't be so sure about that, if the dish was an 18" ODU and the mast is 1 5/8 then you will need a new mount and new holes.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Only DIRECTV can tell you what they're willing to give you. What others received with their respective account statuses doesn't much apply to you.

It is difficult for anyone to predict what kind of receivers you'll get.

In any event, I'd expect you're going to be into this upgrade for at least $200 with a 24 month programming commitment but it could go either way depending on the programming package you subscribe to. The programming commitment will NOT be optional.

I can't say that I've seen anyone claim a reimbursement for buying third party recently.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

west99999 said:


> Don't be so sure about that, if the dish was an 18" ODU and the mast is 1 5/8 then you will need a new mount and new holes.


Given that the OP made note of the fact that they had a 5LNB dish, this would be a horrible assumption.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah dtv dstn reimburse for thrid party purchases anymore


----------



## HeadHunterSLC (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I won the Retention Rep Lottery.

First call, asked for Retention, got a nice gentleman who you could tell knew what he was doing.

I gave him the honest truth (Long time customer, have other options, give me you best deal)

I'm getting New HD DVR, New HD non DVR, Install with Cinema Connection and SWM, HBO for 3 months free and $5 a month for the next 9 months if i keep it. All of this is done for free, no charge at all. (okay $50 billed and 5 $10 credits for the next 5 months, so free)

Now i just get to play the HR-34 (im in SLC) or HR-24, H25 game and see if I can win that lottery.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad it worked out. In your first post, you said you currently have 2 receivers and 3 other rooms where you don't have DirecTV installed. Didn't you want more receivers? Did you ask to see what the cost would be for 1-3 new receivers?


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Assuming you keep the hr20, it's a bit tricky to set up if you will get a deca as some installers are not that familiar. There are some diagrams posted here that you might want to show the installer.


----------

